# Live plants for dry climate Ts



## Spidermolt (Jun 22, 2015)

I like to use live plants in my cages but I'm wondering what a good plant is for G. Rosea, G. Pulchripes, and A. Hentzi? I use pothos in my tropical Ts but I need a plant that will live in really dry soil (coconut dirt). Also I don't like using separate pots in my cages I like to plant them In the substrate to look natural.
...hopefully it isn't necessary to say but no cactuses!!


----------



## vespers (Jun 22, 2015)

Completely dry coco fiber isn't going to physically support any kind of plant really well. Not to mention it doesn't look natural or resemble the scrub soil said spiders have in their natural environment.


----------



## Fyrwulf (Jun 22, 2015)

Well, how big is the enclosure going to be? Some agave lack any sort of spine, so that's a possibility. As for soil, given the environment those species live in I'd say you need a soil that's 50% sand, 40% of your coco fiber, and 10% small pebbles. Mix well, make sure it's slightly damp, pack it down, and then dry the hell out of it.


----------



## SteamBug (Aug 11, 2015)

*Air Plants*

You could use air plants (Tillandsia). They don't need any soil at all so you could just rest them in the vivarium. They need to be soaked in water or sprayed every once in a while but they are very hardy and easy to care for in my experience.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 12, 2015)

vespers said:


> Completely dry coco fiber isn't going to physically support any kind of plant really well. Not to mention it doesn't look natural or resemble the scrub soil said spiders have in their natural environment.


All of my T's, including dieharder burrowers T's like _Pelinobius muticus_ were housed/are on coco fiber substrate, and never had/have a problem. Talking about T's, not plants of course.


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Aug 12, 2015)

Chris LXXIX said:


> All of my T's, including dieharder burrowers T's like _Pelinobius muticus_ were housed/are on coco fiber substrate, and never had/have a problem. Talking about T's, not plants of course.


He was saying it won't support plants, the spiders don't care.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karmaz (Aug 13, 2015)

Any succulent will work pretty well,  chicks and hens,  aloe vera etc.  These plants Appreciate dry barren soil and a good drink only after they have been bone dry for awhile.  Sanseveria also loves dry fertilizerless soil and minimum water. However, being "desert"  plants they also need a lot of sunlight with a minimum of 6 hours of bright light a day to grow happily.


----------



## vespers (Aug 13, 2015)

Karmaz said:


> Any succulent will work pretty well,  chicks and hens,  aloe vera etc.  These plants Appreciate dry barren soil and a good drink only after they have been bone dry for awhile.  Sanseveria also loves dry fertilizerless soil and minimum water. However, being "desert"  plants they also need a lot of sunlight with a minimum of 6 hours of bright light a day to grow happily.


Those plants are not going to do well in dry cocofiber (The aloe and sansevieria likely won't even remain upright). Also, most Sansevieria available are cultivars of _Sansevieria trifasciata_, which is technically not a desert plant.


----------



## varanoid (Aug 15, 2015)

I understand your desire to have a naturalistic vivarium for your spiders. That being said, you can put a potted succulent, or another plant for that matter into a pot with soil (fertilizer free of course) and pack the coco soil around it and over the surface soil of the pot. The pot would be hidden all together. You may water the plant right through the coco layer when you need to.


----------

